# Adjusting to life in Singapore



## ruthsarah2000

I recently received a job with a college in Singapore and am moving with my 5 year old son. I currently live in the US but I am was born and spent most of my life in Jamaica. 
Could anyone comment on adjustments I should be prepared to make?


----------



## wesmant

ruthsarah2000 said:


> I recently received a job with a college in Singapore and am moving with my 5 year old son. I currently live in the US but I am was born and spent most of my life in Jamaica.
> Could anyone comment on adjustments I should be prepared to make?


I'd say nothing but weather. In tropical country u'll experience 30+ deg celcius daytime


----------



## ruthsarah2000

How about school life for my son? And where do you meet people who have similar interests?


----------



## wesmant

ruthsarah2000 said:


> How about school life for my son? And where do you meet people who have similar interests?


Education for a 5 y.o. would be kindergarden. It's available everywhere, in church, community centre or even those "international kindergarden". 
Enrolling to primary will be 6-7y.o. Kids. Many international school are available, American, Canadian, Australian, Holland, etc., you pick. If you want to enroll to local school, they are as good, if not more competitive academically. Local education is english based too.

As for people of the same interest, i am not sure what info to feed u. Well, it depends on your interest tho. 

Btw, which institution are u going? If it is one of the 4 govt university, you'd be provided with apartment, rite? If yes, you can start your social life from there


----------



## ruthsarah2000

I will be teaching at the new ERAU Asia campus on Bukit Timah Rd. I think housing will be provided but I am not exactly sure as yet. 
People with my interest would be single professionals in the early thirties.


----------



## wesmant

ruthsarah2000 said:


> I will be teaching at the new ERAU Asia campus on Bukit Timah Rd. I think housing will be provided but I am not exactly sure as yet.
> People with my interest would be single professionals in the early thirties.


I am not sure about all this. Hang on there, some other expat would be able to advise you 

Welcome to Singapore!


----------



## ruthsarah2000

Thanks!!


----------



## Alok Dethe

*reply*

language would me a major issue, your english accent will also be different, apart from that i dont think you have to adjust .:ranger:



ruthsarah2000 said:


> I recently received a job with a college in Singapore and am moving with my 5 year old son. I currently live in the US but I am was born and spent most of my life in Jamaica.
> Could anyone comment on adjustments I should be prepared to make?


----------



## ruthsarah2000

Thank you Aloke Dethe. Great to know


----------



## simonsays

wesmant said:


> I am not sure about all this. Hang on there, some other expat would be able to advise you
> 
> Welcome to Singapore!


did anybody call me ?? haha

If she is in a private campus, unless negotiated, housing is not a given .. 

Well, once ruthsarah2000 is here, she will find there are enough expats to meet and get to know.

Alok Dethe: what was that about ? Singapore is a melting pot of many cultures .. language as an issue ? heck, I even communicate with China nationals, without them knowing a word of English or me knowing Mandarin. And I do struggle to communicate with Indians, with their accented English LOL

And often the answer is 'learn hindi'

Back to Sarah, fret not .. once here, you will get your sea legs ..


PS: Alok Dethe: from your other post, I surmise you haven't been to Singapore .. so if it was me, I would refrain from posting about stuff I don't know ..


----------



## Alok Dethe

welcome



ruthsarah2000 said:


> Thank you Aloke Dethe. Great to know


----------



## lorgnette

ruthsarah2000 said:


> How about school life for my son? And where do you meet people who have similar interests?


when you register your son in an International kindergarten, you will meet expat parents, likely sharing similar interests. What are your interests?


----------



## ruthsarah2000

Single professional in the early thirties.


----------



## wesmant

Hahaha, yup, ecureilx is the expert for Singapore 

Well, regarding to languange, yes, nothing to worry about. English is Singapore Official language, you'll survive with ur English. As for the local accent, if you mingle enough with local, you'll be able to transform your accent to Singapore accent in a couple of years. Haha.


----------



## ruthsarah2000

Thanks Wesmart, are you living in Singapore now?


----------



## wesmant

ruthsarah2000 said:


> Thanks Wesmart, are you living in Singapore now?


Yes, I still am. And still for an "undefinite" period 
Since I have a long way to go for my "next destination" as show in my profile


----------



## ruthsarah2000

Nice to know.


----------



## ptrlee

You have nothing to worry. Singapore is a country of diverse cultures. Different communities from all over the world are living here without any problems. The only thing you need to adapt is the difference in the climatic conditions as compared to America.


----------



## Tas Burrfoot

You will have to adjust to local food as quality American food can be a bit costly (as compared to local delights)...

The good thing though is that local food is as delicious (or much better) than Western food... Ahahaha!! 

All the best with your move!!


----------



## xandersdad1

I've been living over here for a little over a year. The only thing I have not been able to adjust to are the bicycles on the sidewalk. I feel like one of Ivan Pavlov's dogs except my learned behavior is a desire to rip the bell off the handlebars and... Well obviously it is aggravating to say the least. Good luck!


----------



## Alok Dethe

Hi, ruthsarah, i will be visiting singapore soon, i dont have any friends in singapore, can we meet so that you can share your experience of staying in singapore with me, it will be really helpfull, I may visit after few months, my email ID i you can send me your email ID so that i can inform you before my visit 

Thanks
Alokk


----------



## ysayap

You should be prepared with the cultural difference in Singapore and in America. They are very much different. And, Singapore has stricter rules.


----------



## simonsays

ysayap: could you explain that ? 

And what stricter rules ? like hanging for drug smuggling, hanging for threatening with a firearm, and jail for drug possession and caning for rape / molest / robbery / possession of guns / possession of knifes ??  

If you are law abiding, would those even trouble you ?  and ... err .. are you sure you live in Singapore ??


----------



## Alok Dethe

ysayap said:


> You should be prepared with the cultural difference in Singapore and in America. They are very much different. And, Singapore has stricter rules.



what are the cultural difference in Singapore and America ?, would please explain with an example, I just want a friend to communicate and share experience with me during my visit to singapore.


----------



## lorgnette

4 main differences :

1. Singapore AC public transport are reliable and more regular (than L.A). 

Trains are fast, comfortable and intersect at bus interchanges making transfers convenient. 

Buses cover a wide grid/ network over the island and a couple buses cross the causeway to Malaysia. They are cheaper on longer than short distance (average per km). Imagine riding a Volvo or Benz with a driver and a hundred passengers. Like Pavlo dogs, ring a bell and driver delivers you to destination--an hour ride for less than a liter of premium gasoline.

2. Market is expansive in US, you could get almost every item with abundant choices serving a huge consumer base; prices are relatively cheaper than Singapore. 

3. Cuisine varieties in US is vast. Round the corner is a Amsterdam bakery, a German sausage butcher, a Peking duck restaurant, a Korean Mongolian buffet, a fresh crab sandwich deli etc. In Singapore, choices are limited. 

4. Singapore: consistent rain or sunshine 365+ beautiful greenery and relative apparent low crime rates. In the US, one might wake up suddenly one early morning looking outside window all white, snowbound, tree branches tearing down lines, shivering cold without power and roads unplowed during heavy snowstorms in the rust belt.

Both places have perks, pros and cons- depend on preferences.


----------



## lorgnette

ruthsarah2000 said:


> Single professional in the early thirties.


Are you a single parent? There is an association for single expat (and local) parents and kids -but no idea where they meet.


----------



## Alok Dethe

lorgnette said:


> Are you a single parent? There is an association for single expat (and local) parents and kids -but no idea where they meet.


Well thanks for the info, Its always good to have information about the country before you visit it, That was the reason why i wanted to meet someone senior expat, a senior expat can provide more info about the country, also its always better if you know someone already before you visit that country, it helps to become familiar to the local environment, 
.


----------



## Alok Dethe

lorgnette said:


> 4 main differences :
> 
> 1. Singapore AC public transport are reliable and more regular (than L.A).
> 
> Trains are fast, comfortable and intersect at bus interchanges making transfers convenient.
> 
> Buses cover a wide grid/ network over the island and a couple buses cross the causeway to Malaysia. They are cheaper on longer than short distance (average per km). Imagine riding a Volvo or Benz with a driver and a hundred passengers. Like Pavlo dogs, ring a bell and driver delivers you to destination--an hour ride for less than a liter of premium gasoline.
> 
> 2. Market is expansive in US, you could get almost every item with abundant choices serving a huge consumer base; prices are relatively cheaper than Singapore.
> 
> 3. Cuisine varieties in US is vast. Round the corner is a Amsterdam bakery, a German sausage butcher, a Peking duck restaurant, a Korean Mongolian buffet, a fresh crab sandwich deli etc. In Singapore, choices are limited.
> 
> 4. Singapore: consistent rain or sunshine 365+ beautiful greenery and relative apparent low crime rates. In the US, one might wake up suddenly one early morning looking outside window all white, snowbound, tree branches tearing down lines, shivering cold without power and roads unplowed during heavy snowstorms in the rust belt.
> 
> Both places have perks, pros and cons- depend on preferences.



Well thanks for the info, Its always good to have information about the country before you visit it, That was the reason why i wanted to meet someone senior expat, a senior expat can provide more info about the country, also its always better if you know someone already before you visit that country, it helps to become familiar to the local environment .


----------



## xandersdad1

Since you have a 5 year old son and spent a lot of time in the United States, you might get along with my wife. She is a Singaporean. She spent 9 years in the United States and we have two boys (ages 2 and 7). She is currently not working (so she is typically free) and enjoys the company of more educated mind sets. Good luck on your journey Just so you know, I love it here. I love the weather, the food and even the public transportation. If you come with an open mind and no strict preconceived notions about what a culture should be or how it should act then you will fit in quickly. Like someone said before, there are pros and cons, and it's up to you to find a way to make anyplace you are into your home.


----------



## MichaelS

ysayap said:


> You should be prepared with the cultural difference in Singapore and in America. They are very much different. And, Singapore has stricter rules.


I grew up in the US, but have since spent a lot of time living in France and then Hong Kong before coming to Singapore, and I would say Singapore is more familiar to an American than any other place I have lived. Everyone speaks English, lots of American shows on TV, American fast food places _everywhere_, big American sized roads and longer walking distances, etc.

Of course, you can also get a lot of local culture, and other international culture, too if you just walk by the Burger King and go to the hawker center or bak kut teh (肉骨茶) place instead, or watch local programming on tv, or check out many of the local entertainment options. But if you wanted to you could spend your whole day, or week, or month eating the same food you ate back in the US, shopping at the same stores, watching the same TV shows, speaking the same language, etc (but I wouldn't recommend that--lots of interesting local things, especially foods, to enjoy .

Other than some of the stricter rules (which honestly have little impact on your day to day life), Singapore doesn't seem like it would be tough for an American to get used to.


----------

